# Time Clock



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So I'm going to buy a timeclock, previously I've just used a small card with day of the week on it, and had employees fill it out daily. Never had an issue in the last few years. 

Now recently I've got one employee that isn't keeping the same as others, I've talked to him, and I think it's straightened out, but I'd prefer to not give them the chance of dishonesty again, that and this will make them show up on time I think. 

Anyways, looking and I'm amazed at the prices of timeclocks, I always thought it was maybe $100 for one, even the most basic seems to be $300.

Anyone have a decent clock they prefer? I'm not afraid of spending the money, but if I am, I want a good one. Hell anyone have a used one they want gone, I may just go that route.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would not use a time clock. Use a cheap computer with time clock software. This will total up your employee times for payroll.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

thelettuceman;1946776 said:


> I would not use a time clock. Use a cheap computer with time clock software. This will total up your employee times for payroll.


Thought about doing it that way too, but I used to work at a dairy farm that had a time clock that would total your hours for the day, and week total to date. I'd like to get one of those. Or even a basic time clock. Less things for them to break. I don't know how they'd do it, but I'm sure they'll find a way.

And the computer, well lets just say one guys version of "fixing" technology is smack it till it works lol.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We have an iPad that everyone clocks in and out with. We use TimeStation. Each employee has a PIN and a QR code card. Works great.

Tried the computer route, but a couple of our monkeys managed to spill coffee and pop on it and it zapped it. iPad in a Lifeproof case fixes that problem.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;1946783 said:


> We have an iPad that everyone clocks in and out with. We use TimeStation. Each employee has a PIN and a QR code card. Works great.
> 
> Tried the computer route, but a couple of our monkeys managed to spill coffee and pop on it and it zapped it. iPad in a Lifeproof case fixes that problem.


This is exactly what we have at my part time job. Think it's called "wheniwork.com". Works well and can call in from home through it as well as request time off in future. Can even have employees put app on phone to do it and it will track where they are when they clock in if they prefer to do it that way. Not sure what it goes for money wise but I like it from an employee stand point


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

SnowFakers;1946862 said:


> This is exactly what we have at my part time job. Think it's called "wheniwork.com". Works well and can call in from home through it as well as request time off in future. Can even have employees put app on phone to do it and it will track where they are when they clock in if they prefer to do it that way. Not sure what it goes for money wise but I like it from an employee stand point


TimeStation I think has something similar to the clocking in and out on your own Apple devices and mapping where they're at, but we're not using that part. I'd consider it if we started running snow subs again for sure though.

We pay I think 19.95 a month for up to 50? employees. It's free up to 20.


----------

